# Size comparison thread



## 18453

I thought it was about time we had a new thread as their is a lot of newbies on the site...

Daisy
nearly 10 months (nov 30th)
8.5 inch tall 
10 inches base of neck to tail
Weight 5lb (is 4.5 ATM but has been sick) 









Lotus 14/15 weeks short and 2lb 









Average size can and lotus is standing hahaha Focused on chicken!!!

Post away


----------



## michele

Lily 2years 4 months
Just over 7lbs (little piggy)


----------



## Brodysmom

Great idea Sarah! Looking forward to the pics and measurements and stats! Just took these pics and re-measured so I know it's up to date. It's easy to go by old pics and weights - let's all get new ones! 

Here's Brody's ...
Age - 2 years (Bday is September 16)
Weight - 5 pounds 
Chest - 12 inches
Length - base of neck to base of tail - 11 inches
Height - floor to withers - 9 inches

"hey! This again?!"


----------



## 18453

I love these threads I'll measure lotus tomorrow and will edit my post with daisys measurements!!! I love how he has his piggy there


----------



## Brodysmom

Daisydoo said:


> I love these threads I'll measure lotus tomorrow and will edit my post with daisys measurements!!! I love how he has his piggy there


ha Sarah. It was bribery. He didn't want to sit there so I had to bribe him with his pig.


----------



## 18453

I used chicken daisy will do anything for food but she was so worried lotus would eat it she looked concerned!!! What u don't know is whiles I had lotus on the tv unit abd the chicken on the floor daisy was a pig and stole it all!!!! She never does that her teenage anticts are becoming quite funny cheeky madam!!!


----------



## TLI

I tried to get all fancy and use a nice background, but they hate sitting next to the can so they kept scooting to where you could see the wall behind them. All that work for nothing. :lol:

All next to a 12 oz. soda can.

Chance: 5 lbs. 3 years old. 8" tall, 8.5" length. 










Lexie: 3 lbs. 12 oz. 3 1/2 years old. 7" tall, 7.5" length.










Jade: 18 months old. 2 lbs. 5" tall, 5.5" length.




























And Gia is hiding! :lol: I'll get her when she comes out. :lol: She's a bit smaller than Lexie. Really she's just a lil shorter in height and length than Lex.


----------



## KittyD

Love it! I'll do new ones of AJ later today when I have some more time.


----------



## TLI

Okay, Gia isn't having it. Here's the best I can do.

Gia: 3 1/2 lbs. 2 years, 7 months old. 6" tall, 6.5" length.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Quigley

11 Months 09/15/10
2Lbs 6 oz
Neck to tail 8"
6" tall

Asleep by the remote








My hand








My 23 year old daughter








Begging my MIL. MIL's dog Gus, daughters dog Mackenzie, and our other dog Maggi.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

TLI said:


> Okay, Gia isn't having it. Here's the best I can do.




She is so darn cute. LOL. I love it. Quigley is the same way. Ha.


----------



## TLI

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> She is so darn cute. LOL. I love it. Quigley is the same way. Ha.


Thank you! The can scares them all. I'm not sure why. :lol: She's such a sweet little girl. :love7: I feel bad making them stand there. 

Quigley is a little doll too. He is such a sweet little baby. :love7:


----------



## TLI

Little Quigley looks so much shorter than 8" in length.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

TLI said:


> Little Quigley looks so much shorter than 8" in length.



I may be a bit off I never know where exactly to start and stop. I added an inch for good measure. 

We are so lucky to have such wonderful fur babies in our lives.


----------



## TLI

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I may be a bit off I never know where exactly to start and stop. I added an inch for good measure.
> 
> We are so lucky to have such wonderful fur babies in our lives.


:lol: I think you measured his whole body. :lol: :wink: He's not much bigger than Jadey.  And yes, you are right, we are very lucky to have them in our lives. They can warm our hearts in ways we never knew possible. :love7:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

TLI said:


> I tried to get all fancy and use a nice background, but they hate sitting next to the can so they kept scooting to where you could see the wall behind them. All that work for nothing. :lol:
> 
> All next to a 12 oz. soda can.
> 
> Chance: 5 lbs. 3 years old. 8" tall, 8.5" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexie: 3 lbs. 12 oz. 3 1/2 years old. 7" tall, 7.5" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade: 18 months old. 2 lbs. 5" tall, 5.5" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gia is hiding! :lol: I'll get her when she comes out. :lol: She's a bit smaller than Lexie. Really she's just a lil shorter in height and length than Lex.


So sweet. I love seeing pics of your crew. They are so sweet. I just want to scoop them all up and love on them.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs

Little Heidi at 9-10 weeks , compared to Daddy's hand:











Halle, compared to Heidi!:


----------



## 18453

T yours make me die they're scared of the giant can!!!


----------



## Natti

Pictures didnt come out too well, and we dont have a can, but I found a small jar of chocolate spread so figured that would do! Lol! Except Maisie was terrified of it and Pippi was trying to get into it to eat it!!!! It took me half an hour just to get these shots! 

Maisie - 5.4lb (Weighed this morning!), 11inches long, and 8inches high!









Pippi - 10.6lb as of today, 14inches long, and 12 inches high!


----------



## cprcheetah

Zoey 4 years old 4.5# 
Height 8" tall
Length 8 & 1/2"

You woke me up for this?









Well okay, that was a yummy treat, I'll tolerate the abrupt awakening


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

cprcheetah said:


> Zoey 4 years old 4.5#
> Height 8" tall
> Length 8 & 1/2"
> 
> You woke me up for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well okay, that was a yummy treat, I'll tolerate the abrupt awakening


She is so cute. She look's a lot like my Little Lady I lost in Jan to a bad illness. Love her dress.


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> T yours make me die they're scared of the giant can!!!


:lol: Ms. Sawah, dat big ole' can, can eatz us! :lol: I'm not sure why they hate the can so much, but they are not fond of it at all. All of mine are grown, so really I could just use the older pics that I've taken. Hard to believe, but the baby, Jadey is over 18 months old now. And Lexie my oldest is 3 1/2 years old. That just seems so crazy! I have no more babies! Oh well, it's over and done with now. No more big bad ole' can. :lol: 



cprcheetah said:


> Zoey 4 years old 4.5#
> Height 8" tall
> Length 8 & 1/2"


Zoey is such a doll! I know I keep saying that, but she is!! Her little face reminds me a bit of Gia, her little pencil legs remind me of Lexie's, and her body shape and size reminds me of Chancey Bear, and her coloring reminds me of Jadey. :lol: I just love her! The offer still stands, you can send her to me if you'd like. :lol: :wink:


----------



## TLI

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> So sweet. I love seeing pics of your crew. They are so sweet. I just want to scoop them all up and love on them.


Thank you so much!  They are very lovable! :love7: We feel the same about Quigley! :daisy: He's another one that I'd like to snatch. :lol: I have my list made up.


----------



## 18453

Hahaha bless them all I love the wees!!! I've said it before but jade would scare me she looks like a doll dog and pics make them look bigger!!! I'm happy with my 5lb babies 

I need to measure lotus I wanna see how she grows in height as she looks leggy ATM even tho she's a shorty!!!


----------



## cprcheetah

TLI said:


> Zoey is such a doll! I know I keep saying that, but she is!! Her little face reminds me a bit of Gia, her little pencil legs remind me of Lexie's, and her body shape and size reminds me of Chancey Bear, and her coloring reminds me of Jadey. :lol: I just love her! The offer still stands, you can send her to me if you'd like. :lol: :wink:


Thank-you T! I don't think I could part with Zoey if my life depended on it, she's my little princess, and I adore her to bits Never thought I would EVER say that about a chihuahua ;-) Before Zoey I thought they were all little ankle biting terds lol!


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> Hahaha bless them all I love the wees!!! I've said it before but jade would scare me she looks like a doll dog and pics make them look bigger!!! I'm happy with my 5lb babies
> 
> I need to measure lotus I wanna see how she grows in height as she looks leggy ATM even tho she's a shorty!!!


Thank you Sarah!  They send love back. :love7: Jade can be kinda scarey. :lol: I don't mean that in a bad way, but she is just too teeny for her own good. She plays like a "real dog (lol)" but is the size of a Mouse. :lol: I worry everyday that she's going to break something. She is something else, that little girl! 

I don't think Lotus looks leggy. She just looks like a baby puppy.  Beautiful little girl, as is your Daisy. :daisy:


----------



## TLI

cprcheetah said:


> Thank-you T! I don't think I could part with Zoey if my life depended on it, she's my little princess, and I adore her to bits Never thought I would EVER say that about a chihuahua ;-) Before Zoey I thought they were all little ankle biting terds lol!


Trust me, I know how you feel!  Once the love bug bites you, you are in it for life. They just have a way of touching us more deeply than even imaginable. :daisy: I know you'd never give your baby up, I just have to keep the option out there should you wanna take it. :lol: :wink: hehehehehehe


----------



## Brodysmom

heather, is it just me or is Zoey's skin/allergies really clearing up??? She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## 18453

TLI said:


> Thank you Sarah!  They send love back. :love7: Jade can be kinda scarey. :lol: I don't mean that in a bad way, but she is just too teeny for her own good. She plays like a "real dog (lol)" but is the size of a Mouse. :lol: I worry everyday that she's going to break something. She is something else, that little girl!
> 
> I don't think Lotus looks leggy. She just looks like a baby puppy.  Beautiful little girl, as is your Daisy. :daisy:


I would be petrified and on edge all the time with jade 

Haha I meant she looks leggy coz she's grown and her body hasn't caught up so she's all scewiff puppy!!!


----------



## cprcheetah

Tracy;
Nope, it's not just you, Zoey is looking FANTABULOUS! And I owe a BIG portion of that to you for educating me on feeding her raw, she is starting to grow back white on her front legs instead of the stained icky brown, hardly ever itchies, and is no longer on her antihistamine. I am so happy! She's only been eating raw for 2 months. Why didn't I switch her sooner?


----------



## Brodysmom

cprcheetah said:


> Tracy;
> Nope, it's not just you, Zoey is looking FANTABULOUS! And I owe a BIG portion of that to you for educating me on feeding her raw, she is starting to grow back white on her front legs instead of the stained icky brown, hardly ever itchies, and is no longer on her antihistamine. I am so happy! She's only been eating raw for 2 months. Why didn't I switch her sooner?


Nah, don't thank me - you were open minded enough to seek out other options and for that I salute YOU! For going that extra mile. Good for you. I'm so happy that raw is working so well for her. The changes are really noticeable and I'm so happy for you both! :hello1:


----------



## 18453

Ah you guys are gonna make me cry!!!! I love raw


----------



## KittyD

As promised pics of AJ.
He's not really changed much in the past 2 months.

AJ was not happy with the can either, and he would not stand he kept hunching down, so I put him on the stove :lol:









Side view 









Lounging pic on the bed for good measure  you can see him beside a standard size cable remote.


----------



## Elle

Harry at 24 weeks (What!? Where on earth's that time gone!!?)
Weight 3.1 lbs
7 and a bit inches tall when standing


----------



## 18453

Oh I think I'm a bit in love with harry


----------



## Tink

OK, y'all are confusing me. How are you measuring their height?


----------



## 18453

Floor to withers (shoulder blades)


----------



## Tink

Daisydoo said:


> Floor to withers (shoulder blades)


OK, but WHERE exactly? Like all the way to the top of their shoulder blades, like where they meet almost in the middle of their back?


----------



## 18453

Right to the top I don't have a ruler or tape measure here or d show u


----------



## TLI

I measure mine from the floor where their feet touch the ground, to the very top of their backs. But I think some measure to their shoulders. And for length, I measure from the beginning of their shoulder blades, at the base of their neck, to where their tail starts.

Lexie is stretched out here, so she might not be quite 7" in length. But close enough.


----------



## PippinsCloset

You all have such adorable chis!!! I will have to measure Pippin when I get home and add his info! How fun!


----------



## Elle

Daisydoo said:


> Oh I think I'm a bit in love with harry


I *know* I am!  But Daisy and Lotus are sooooo gorgeous too! In fact, when Harry's 'all growed up' and needs a little sister, I think I want her to come from Lotus's Mummy and Daddy


----------



## 18453

Haha I love both my babies lotus is stunning her pics do not do her justice


----------



## 17428

Chest: 12"
Neck: 8 1/2"
Back to tail:9 1/2"
Height at shoulder: 7"
Distance between ears: 3 1/4"
Weight: 3 1/2 Lbs


----------



## cherper

Leila is 8" tall floor to top of back
12.5" in. chest
7.5" in. neck
weight-5 lb and maybe a few oz.


----------



## foggy

Great pics everyone. I have been trying, but mine are leery of the can, they don't want to be near it! lol. I'll have to keep trying..


----------



## LovesMyPups

Alright, here are my best friends!!  They hated being measured WAAAAY more than sitting next to the can! Although, Finn is a little blurry. He was being a booger and I had to hold him still. lol 

Lo 5years 1month
Height: 9 1/2 inches
Length: 10 1/2 inches
Weight: 5.9lbs









Finn 2years 11months
Height: 8 inches
Length: 10 inches
Weight: 4.7lbs









Dexter 8months 2weeks
Height: 8 1/2 inches
Length: 10 inches
Weight: 4lbs


----------



## rubia

Adorable !!! I am loving these wee dark chi-s ...Leila, Lo, Finn and Dexter.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs

OMG, I love Dexter!


----------



## LovesMyPups

ChiMama2Hs said:


> OMG, I love Dexter!


Thank you!!  We think he's pretty swell.


----------



## flippedstars

I finally got around to taking some pics of my crew, as well as weighing everyone.

The size difference between Bryco & Oakley is nuts, considering they weigh almost the same! Oakley is taller, leggier and thinner, whereas Bryco has the shorter, stockier build. 

All measurements are floor to withers (shoulders), and neck to base of tail.

Bryco:

























He is 7.5" tall and 8.25" long. He weighs 3 lb 9 oz, and is 7 months old. He was kindof scooching down a bit here, being a total goober.

Oakley: 
























"I not afwaid of dis toopid can!"

She is 8.5" tall, and about 9" long. She weighed 3 lb 8 oz tonight, and is 15 months old.


Trigger:

















He is 11" tall, and 12" long. He weighs 6 lb 13 oz, and is 8 months old.


Laurel:

















She was horrified to have these pictures taken. Definitely NOT pleased, lol.

She is 13" tall and 15" long. She weighs 10 lbs 14 oz, and is about 7 years old.


That's my crew.  They say HiiiiI!


----------



## Brodysmom

Kristi - they are all soooooooooooooo cute!! They look fabulous. I love Laurel's sad little save me expression. ha.


----------



## TLI

Haha! Bryco's short little legs remind me of The Chi Wee's legs! They are so stubby! :lol: Chance's legs are thick and short like Bryco's, and same body type, the girls have short legs like Bryco's, but they are thin, with thin bodies like Oakley. 

They all did very well with that mean ole' can. :lol: Cute pics!


----------



## TLI

And OMGosh, Laurel looks fabulous! What a change in her weight!!!


----------



## Tink

Late to the party as usual lol!  

As of 14 September 2010:

Tango is 3 lbs 10 1/2 ozs.
Girth 12"
Height 8"
Length 10"
Neck 8"

Jazz is 4 lbs 1 oz.
Girth 12"
Height 8 1/2"
Length 10 1/2"
Neck 7 1/2 "

Tango decided the can was his worst enemy in the whole world! so I couldn't get a pic of just him by the can. He settled a bit when I put Jazz with him, so here they are.


----------



## Shamelle

It took three handfuls of zukes and a lot of pictures to get them to sit near the can LOL.
I can't believe how much they are looking alike.
Kira on the left weighs 3lbs 4oz at 3months 3 weeks and Jadzia weights 4lbs 8.3oz at 1 year 2 months


----------

